# Frogbit vs Duckweed?



## love4ballroom

Hey!

I was wondering what you guys thought about frogbit and duckweed. I had someone suggest introducing duckweed into my tank to keep ammonia levels down in my tank, but others said that it would be a terrible idea. 

I have a two gallon filtered tank with a single betta. I already have a marimo ball in there as well. I was told that a fast growing plant would be best to serve the purpose I need it for. I have someone who has offered to send me one or both if I would like, but I wanted more information on each. Also, if any of you have other suggestions besides those two, I would love to hear about them.


----------



## Veloran

I have one thing to say about duckweed, before adding it to your tank, you need to ensure that you like the look of it covering the surface of your tank. Once you have duckweed, it's a pain to get rid of.


----------



## ryry2012

Frogbit has long roots, so it might be too much in your tank. Duckweed has short roots. Personally, I like Salvinia Minima. It has short roots like duckweed.


----------



## love4ballroom

And it will keep the ammonia under control?


----------



## ryry2012

It should. I have it in a heavily planted tank. It has 5ppm Netrate all time.


----------



## ryry2012

I got mine from CollegeBettas.


http://www.bettafish.com/1305-u-s-classifieds/717129-salvinia-minima-duckweed.html


----------



## love4ballroom

Thank you


----------



## catfishtail

I was researching the same thing a while ago, and what I read about duckweed is that it will invade every square inch of your house, swim up your toilet, and bite you on the bottom. 

Okay, that's a bit of an exaggeration. But I did hear that it likes to get everywhere. I got frog bit, which I liked, but it does have long roots.


----------



## sorepatrol68

If you like the look of smaller leaves then duckweed is nice looking. BUT like everyone has said it will get EVERYWHERE. It will end up in tanks you never put them in. It grows really fast too so it'll help with ammonia. Salvinia is nice and slightly bigger. Personally frogbit is too big for my taste and can block everything like light if there's a lot of it.

How high is your ammonia? How often are you changing the water? For a 2 gallon it's probably best to do partial water changes more often if the ammonia is continually high. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I would go for Frog Bit. I've been fighting Duckweed forever. Just when I think it's gone it comes back. For me, the long roots are the drawing card about Frog Bit, Dwarf Water Lettuce and Red Root Floaters. The Betta seem to like swimming in and out of them.

Keep in mind the larger the leaves the easier it is to control by removal.


----------



## Veloran

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I would go for Frog Bit. I've been fighting Duckweed forever. Just when I think it's gone it comes back. For me, the long roots are the drawing card about Frog Bit, Dwarf Water Lettuce and Red Root Floaters. The Betta seem to like swimming in and out of them.
> 
> Keep in mind the larger the leaves the easier it is to control by removal.


I kept seeing one or two tiny pieces of duckweed in my tank (no idea where they came from), I kept pulling them out every week. I stopped thinking I'd just see what happens. Here we are almost two months later and it's everywhere, covering the surface of the tank.

I also like the long roots on the plants, must find that picture of my fish wrapping himself in the roots and resting.


----------



## ryry2012

To be honest, I don't think duckweed will become a problem in your tank. It's only a 2 gallon. As long as you don't flush in the pipe (toilet and sink), it won't invade.


----------



## love4ballroom

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------

